# Sand Lake



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Did Sand Lake NWR never hold large numbers of geese this Spring? I know last year the peak was around 1,000,000. Last Friday the hotline said there was 100,000 on the refuge, and by yesterday, there was only 50,000. Did they all pass through on the weekend, and just not stop by the refuge? Just curious.


----------



## bird crumpler (Mar 28, 2006)

no they did pass through i went scouting up there and saw numerous numbers and then i went up on saturday and saw maybe 20,000. We watched them go to nodak every time we shot at some so they are leaving there its bad!!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## sdhunter (Mar 28, 2006)

There had been many flying in to the refuge today.Today we saw about 15 thousand or more bird from around the groton area fly into the reguge aroun 1:40 pm today and there are many still in between webster and groton. :beer:


----------



## sdhunter (Mar 28, 2006)

Alot have migrated through!!! :******: :******: :******:


----------



## Greg_4242 (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey sdhunter you might still be able to get one last speck hunt in!! 
"This is sarcasm if you cant tell dumb ***."


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

haha :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Yep, all the birds pretty much flew over it...because we got snow that pushed them back south, then it just too warm too fast and they just skipped over it pretty much to sum it all up. Last week it was freezing out and this week it was 60 degrees out


----------

